# Phrag. besseae



## John M (Nov 8, 2017)

A sibling to my 'Carlisle' clone.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh that’s nice John! Almost makes me want one....very tempting.


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow, what a wonderful sibling! Very nice!


----------



## abax (Nov 8, 2017)

Gorgeous flower and sunglasses needed. I love the
fenestrations in the pouch.


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 9, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2017)

So, it seems that Photobucket wants to extort $400 from me per year to show my photos here. Any ideas about where else I can park my photos?


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2017)

I've tried Flickr; but, can't seem to make it work.


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 9, 2017)

Try postimage.org. I find it pretty easy to use.


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for the idea. However, I seem to have figured out that Flickr doesn't like me. I finally tried using my own website and it worked. The photo is now showing up in the lead post.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 10, 2017)

Lovely outcome


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2017)

Beautiful flower !!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2017)

Double WOW!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice besseae John

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2017)

Yay besseae!


----------



## blondie (Nov 16, 2017)

That's a lovely bloom Great shape lovely colour congrats


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------

